# Opened a digital .... I know I know



## MamaBear81

Do all first response digital pregnancy tests have 2 lines when you open them?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

From my own experience all digitals had two lines but it would be faint if not pregnant for one of the lines or be dark or matching the control line if pregnant. Someone can correct me if I am wrong though on the FRER Gold digital one.


----------



## stuckinoki

Yes. All digital tests will have 2 lines


----------



## Bevziibubble

They always have two lines.


----------

